# Weekly Competition 2017-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 U2 F R2 U' R' U2 R' F2 U'
*2. *R U' F R2 F U2 R' F' R'
*3. *R2 F R F2 U' F2 U' F'
*4. *U2 R' U' R F2 U2 R U2 R'
*5. *F2 R U' R' U' R2 F U2 F U'

*3x3x3
1. *U' L B L2 D' L' F2 L2 D F D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U D2 R2 L2 B2
*2. *L2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 F' L B' D2 L' D' R F D L
*3. *D' B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B' U R F L D2 B2 L2 U' L' B
*4. *R B' D2 B D' F L' F2 U' R' B2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2
*5. *D' L' B U2 R F2 D' F L B' U' B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 D

*4x4x4
1. *Fw' D F R Uw' Fw' Uw' L' Rw' R2 Uw' L2 Uw' L Fw' D U' B2 D U F2 L' B' Fw2 D2 F2 R2 Uw' F2 L2 D2 Uw2 U R' B Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw2 U'
*2. *D' Rw2 R U2 F D U' B' F' R2 Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 F R Uw' L' Rw R2 U2 B D Rw2 R F' Rw2 F L2 B2 Rw B2 L' U Fw2 L Uw' U F2 R2
*3. *B' U Fw' L2 Rw' D' L' D2 Rw' Fw2 F' D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 U' L2 R2 D F Uw L2 B2 Fw' Rw' U Rw' D U' R Uw2 Fw Rw2 R' U' R2 D U B'
*4. *Uw2 B' Uw2 U2 B2 F L U L B2 L' Rw' D2 Rw R' D' Uw2 F' R' D2 Rw2 R2 Uw' U' Fw L2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw' U2 Rw Fw L B2 Fw U R'
*5. *L Fw' L2 Rw' U' B2 Uw B' D2 Fw Uw' L B' R2 Uw2 Rw2 F D' L' R B2 R' F Rw Fw' F' Uw' B2 F' D2 Uw2 B L2 Rw' D2 U2 L D2 U R

*5x5x5
1. *F2 U L2 Lw Rw2 F2 Rw2 R2 Dw F' Uw' Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw U2 R2 Fw' F L2 B2 Uw' U Lw B' R' Uw Bw L' Uw' L U' F' Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw' F2 L2 Bw' Fw F' Rw B R2 Bw2 Lw' B F2 L Uw Rw' Fw U' Rw Fw2 Dw' Uw Rw Fw
*2. *Rw D' Rw R2 B Rw Bw2 Fw' Lw2 B2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 Bw Uw2 R Fw D Dw' U Lw' R B2 Bw2 R' Fw' Rw Fw' R2 Bw' F Lw Rw2 Bw2 D U2 B D2 B' Bw' R' B' Fw2 D2 Dw B Rw D' U' Fw L' F2 R Dw' B2 Bw Fw Rw2 Fw' R
*3. *B' Bw F' Dw Uw Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw B2 Lw2 F Dw Lw' R2 Bw F Uw' Bw R2 F' L' Rw B2 Bw2 F U2 Fw2 L' B Dw U' Lw2 Uw Bw' Fw' D' Uw2 B' R' D2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' R' Uw2 B2 Rw' Bw2 L' F2 D' Dw Uw2 Lw' Rw2 D Fw2 F' U
*4. *Uw Bw' Fw Lw2 Rw R' F U2 L2 F Dw Bw' Dw' U' L2 Rw2 R B' Lw Rw2 Bw' L' Dw F' L Lw' Bw2 Fw' Lw Rw Fw' Dw2 Fw' F' L' Dw F Lw2 Uw B2 Bw' F L' Lw Rw2 R F R' F' Rw' Bw2 R2 D2 Uw F' L2 U2 L2 F Rw2
*5. *L2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 F D' Rw' Uw' L' R B Lw' Bw Fw Rw' B' D Dw2 Uw B Fw2 U Bw2 L' Lw B' L2 B2 Lw2 B' Bw' Uw Lw R D Uw Bw F' U' R Dw L Bw2 Uw2 U2 R Dw' R Dw Lw Bw' F' Rw Uw2 U Lw' Uw2 F' D Bw'

*6x6x6
1. *B' F' 2U' 3R2 U2 R 2U' 2L 2R2 3F' 2D F R' 3U' U' L2 3F 3R2 2D' F2 2D 2U2 3F2 F L' 2L' 2D2 3R F' 2D 3U2 2U R 2B2 2L U 2L 3R2 F2 D2 L 2L2 2R' 2B2 2U 2L R 3F F' D2 U 2B 2D 2R' 2B2 F U' 3F R B2 2D' 3U 2U2 3F2 D2 2L' 2B' U R2 F
*2. *3U' L' 2L 2R2 B2 U2 B 3F' 2F F' 2U 2F F' 2L 2R2 R' B' R' D' B 2F F 2U2 F L2 2D2 3R 2D2 3F2 U' 2B F 2L D2 3U2 L R 3F' 2F F 3U2 B2 3F' 3R2 3U2 B2 D 2D 2U' 3R2 R B F2 D 2U' 2L 3U R 2B' F 3R' 3U B2 3F2 F 2D2 2L2 2R B' R
*3. *3U L' 3R' 2U' U 2B2 2F2 U2 2R 2B 2D2 B2 2D L 2F' 2U2 2B U2 2F L2 2L2 2U 2B 3F R2 F' R2 2D L' 2R' 2F 2L 3R2 R' B' 2B 3U' B' L' 2D 2U2 F 3U 2L R 2B2 L' R' F2 D' 3F2 F2 3U2 2R' U' 2B2 3F' 2F 2L' 3F' F' 3U2 F' 3U 3R' 3U' 2U' U' 3F 2D'
*4. *2U2 L' 3F F2 R 2F' 2U' L2 3F' 2L2 D2 F U' L 2R D2 2D' 3U2 3F 3R 2F F' L' 2L 3R' 3F2 3U2 L B D U' 2B' 2F2 F2 L' 2B' D' L' 2R' R' D2 2F2 D2 2U F' U' 2F F 3U' 2U2 3R U' 3R' 3F L 2U2 U2 R2 U B2 2F2 F2 U' B' 2B F' 2R2 3F 2L2 3R2
*5. *2B' 3F2 3U 2B' 2U 3R2 D2 2U' U2 3F2 2L2 2U 3R 2B2 R2 2F2 2R 2B2 R2 F R' 2D' F' 2L2 2U 3F' 3R D2 2L2 R B' 3F F2 2U F 2L U2 2F' 3R F2 3U 2U' L D' 2B 3R' 2D 3U' 3F 3U2 2U2 3R' 2F' F' D' 2D' 2U R' D B R D B2 3F2 3R R2 2B2 2L' 3R2 R2

*7x7x7
1. *2R R2 B' 2D R' B2 U' 2L2 3R2 R' D 2L2 3L2 B2 F 3D2 2L' 2D' F2 D R' 2D 2L2 D' 3D' 2U U2 R' F2 D2 2D' 3U' L' 2L' 3R R' 2B 3B2 2D 2U 2F' F U2 2R' 3D2 2R B 3F' F' L 2U U 2L' 3B2 3L' 2R2 2U' 3L 2U' B2 3F 2F' F2 3R2 3D 2L 2D2 3U' 2U2 2L' 3D F' U' 2L 2R2 F 3U 3L 3F 2D 3D U L 3R' 3U2 2R 3U' R 2U B' F2 2L' 2R' B 3B2 3L 3R2 3D' R F2
*2. *3D' 2U' 3R2 2B' 2D2 2F 3L 2U 2R2 D B' L 2R2 D' R D 2U2 U' 3F2 D' 2D 2U2 L 2D2 2F2 L B 2B' 2L 3L2 F' 3D2 L2 3D 3U B2 2B 3B' 3R' 2R B2 2B L 2U' 3L' D' 2U U' R 2U2 2B' 3F L2 2L' 3F' 3L 3D2 L2 2F' 3L 3D' 2U2 R2 3D2 2U' L 2L2 F U2 R' F' U2 2L' B' 3U' 2U U F2 2D2 U2 2R2 2B 3B R' 3B2 D2 2B' 2L D' 2B 3B' L2 3F D U' 3R D' 3D R B
*3. *2R' U 3L D2 3U 2U' 3F2 F' L' 2R2 R2 D2 3U2 2B2 3R 2R 2F2 3D 3L2 U' 3B F2 3R R 2U' U2 2F2 2R 3U 2B' 2R B' 3B' 3F2 2F R B2 2B' D 3D B' 3B2 3L' 2B2 3F2 2R' 3D' 3U 3B2 3L2 B 2L 2R F2 3L' F2 U' 2B' 3B' 3L 2D' 2B 2R 3F 2R 3F2 3D 2F' R2 3U2 2F2 U' 2B2 3R' 3D L2 2D' 3L2 2R' B' 2F2 F 2U 3R 2U2 U2 3B 2R2 3U' 3L2 2B' 2F' 3R' F' 2L2 2F2 D2 2U2 3R F
*4. *3L' D 3B L2 3L 2R 2D2 R' 3D' 3B' 2U2 3L' R2 U 3B2 3F' F2 D2 2U2 3B2 2D2 3U 3L U' 3L' D' R 2U2 R D2 2D2 F2 3L' 3D' 2B 2U' 3R U2 3F F2 2U L' 2R D2 2D2 3D 3F2 2F2 2R' R 3D R 3B R' 3F2 3D' 3B2 3F2 3D2 B' 2B 2F' 2R' 3U' 2U 2B' 3B L2 3D' U2 L 3D 2F 3L 2D' F 2L 3L 2U 3B2 D' 2F D 2D 2U' 2F 3U2 R2 3F D 3U' 2U' 2F F 3U' 3F 2D 3D2 3B F
*5. *2F2 D' 3U B2 F2 L' 2U2 U2 2F' 2D2 U' 2B' 3U B' 2B2 3F' F2 L' 3L2 R' F2 U 3B' 3F2 2U' 2B' 3R R 3B' 2D2 3L' 2U2 U' 2B2 3L B 2L' 3L2 3R D' 3B' 3F2 D L2 3L' 3D2 2B 2U' 3L2 B2 3F2 2L2 2R 3D 2F' D' 3U' 2F2 2L2 3U2 2U' 2B' 3B' 2L' B 3R' 3D 2F2 F' 3L2 3U2 2U' U 3L2 2U 2F L' R 2D' 2F F2 3U' F' L 2R2 B' U L' 2R' D2 3D 3B' 3R' 3F2 L2 2B' 2R2 R 3F' 3L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R U F' R U' F' R' U'
*2. *U' F2 R' F R2 U' R U' R'
*3. *R U R F2 U R U2 F' R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L B F2 D2 L2 B' U B U2 D2 F' L D L2 D' R' D' L F Rw Uw2
*2. *F R L2 F' L2 R' F U2 R B' F2 L U2 F2 U2 L U2 D2 F Rw2 Uw'
*3. *R' U R' B2 R2 D2 B' R F2 D L R' D2 B2 L D2 L2 B F2 L R Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D2 F2 Uw' R2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F D2 L R2 Uw U' Rw B2 D2 Fw L Rw2 R2 F U L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw' Fw' F2 Uw' U L' D U2 F' R' Fw' U B2 Fw2
*2. *B' Fw2 R2 D' F2 L Fw2 D U Rw2 U' R D Rw2 B Fw' F' Uw2 R' F' R Fw2 F' U' B Fw2 D' Fw Rw2 R Uw Fw Uw F R D Rw2 D2 L R2
*3. *L2 U2 F' Rw B' F Uw2 R2 D Uw' R' D2 U2 L' D' Fw' U2 B F2 Uw L' R U' Fw' Rw B D R D' Fw2 Uw' B' L' R2 D2 Uw' U L2 F R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B2 Bw' F Dw B F D2 Dw' U' L Uw' Rw' F' Rw' Uw' B2 Dw' Rw' Bw' U2 Bw D2 Dw R' Dw Fw2 Lw' Uw' U Lw Rw' Dw' Fw2 R2 Bw Lw' Dw2 B Lw2 Rw' Fw2 U Lw Dw L' R' B' D Dw Uw' Lw' F Uw R' B' Lw' Dw' U Fw Rw2
*2. *Rw D' U2 R2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Dw' U' Fw Rw2 Dw Bw L2 Fw D2 U' B2 Fw2 R' B2 Bw' F' Lw B2 Lw2 Uw U' Lw2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 Rw F D' Rw2 Uw' F D B' Fw2 D2 Rw F D' Dw' F' R' Uw2 U2 R2 Dw Fw2 R' D2 Bw Fw'
*3. *Dw Uw' R' Dw B2 Bw F L' Bw2 L' F2 Dw' U B F2 Lw U' Bw' D' Dw' F L B2 D' R' B2 Dw Uw F2 Dw Rw B2 Bw2 Fw2 D L2 Dw' Fw' F' R D' R2 D2 L' R' Dw2 Bw D U2 Bw' D F2 Rw' Dw Uw' B Uw2 L2 Rw' Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *B2 2R 2D 3R R' U2 F' 2L2 U' L' 2R U2 B' U2 3F2 2D 3F2 L2 3R2 R' 2D' 3U' 2U U 3F' R 3U' 3F' 3R' R2 3U2 2B' 3F L2 3R 2D' 3R2 3U' 2L2 2R 2F2 D 2U' 3F D 2D' 3F' 3R' R2 D2 B' D' 3R 2U U 2F 2U 2L 3F 3U2 2U 2B2 3U2 2F2 2L2 2R U B L' 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2L 3R F2 3L' D2 L2 U2 3B' L2 2B2 3L' F' L' 2F' D2 3R' 2U2 2R2 3B' 2F2 2R2 2D2 2L F' R2 F2 U2 2R' B2 2B 3R R2 2D' B2 3U2 3B' 2R' B2 3B 2U2 2R' 3F 2L2 2B2 F2 R' 2D U 3F' L' 3F' 2D2 L' 3L2 2F2 L 3F2 D B2 3U 2B2 F 2D2 U' 2R2 2B' L2 2D' 2B' 2D2 3D 3U2 2U' 3L F R' D2 F L2 3R D2 3U' 3L2 D' B 3D' 3L' 3R D2 3D' B' D' B' 2L 3L 2F' 3U2 3B2 L' R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B U2 D B2 R2 L F L2 F' U2 B' R2 L B2 L2 F2 D U' F' L'
*2. *U B' D' B2 F2 D F2 D R2 U' R' U' F' D' F2 R D' R2 L2 F B Rw' Uw2
*3. *R' F' L' D2 B' R' D B U' F2 D2 F L' D R' B' U' F R2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 L U2 L2 R F' L' R F D F2 L2 B2 D' Rw Uw
*5. *U2 F2 L' R D' F U' D F2 L F' L2 F2 L B' R2 F B' R2 F Rw2 Uw2
*6. *R F U2 D2 R' D B' L2 R' U' R2 F' B L B2 U' B' U' R2 D' Fw' Uw
*7. *R2 B' L' F2 D2 F' L F' B U D L U2 F L R' B U2 D2 L2 Fw Uw
*8. *F R U2 L D2 R' D' F' U2 D' R' F' R F B R L U B' Rw' Uw
*9. *B2 L B2 D' L2 R' D F B R' L2 F2 R2 L' D U2 L' U B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*10. *F2 D' R' D L' R2 U2 D' F D' F' R F2 U2 R' F B U' B' F Rw2 Uw'
*11. *B R2 F' D2 U' L' R' F U' B L2 R B2 L' U2 L2 U2 D' B' R D Fw Uw'
*12. *R' B' U2 D2 R' D F2 L F L' D U2 L' R B L' F U F2 Rw2 Uw'
*13. *U' F B' R B U2 F U2 L R' D2 U' L D2 B R2 F2 U R U2 L' Fw Uw2
*14. *L2 U' R D' B R' B R B' R' D' R' F2 D' R2 D' U L R' Fw Uw'
*15. *F' B U' B R2 B' L U D2 B2 D R2 B' L U' L2 D2 B' L2 R2 Fw Uw
*16. *U' D' B2 D F D L' D U' B' U' L D F L' D' B U2 D2 B' Rw' Uw
*17. *D2 U2 L' U D F2 U' R2 F D U2 F2 B2 L' R B D2 F' D'
*18. *U' R U L2 F2 D' B U' B' R2 D' R2 U L2 U' R' U2 F R2 Fw Uw2
*19. *B2 R F2 U2 L D' L2 U2 L2 U R D' F B2 R B2 L' F' U' B' U2 Fw Uw2
*20. *R' B F2 D B2 R2 F L' R' D F' B L F R' F D U' B2 R Fw Uw
*21. *F2 B U2 B' D L2 F' L' U F2 L' F2 D2 B' R' D2 U2 L' B' L U' Fw Uw
*22. *D' B' U2 F U L2 F' R B2 U B' R' B2 D2 F2 U R2 D U L' Fw Uw2
*23. *F2 B2 L B' F' R L U R F' R' F' R' B2 L2 F' D F D2 R2 B' Rw Uw2
*24. *B2 R D2 B L U2 B2 F2 U L2 U D2 R2 F2 U' F L' U' D2 R D' Rw' Uw2
*25. *U R' F D R' D' F2 D F' R' D B2 F D' R2 U' L' F2 L' B Rw Uw
*26. *D2 L2 B2 L U R' U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U B R D2 R' B' Rw Uw'
*27. *U' L2 D' R F2 U' L' D2 R' B R U2 L' F2 U2 F' R D' B' R2
*28. *F' B U' R' B' L2 U' B2 L R2 F' R' B U2 R' F' R' L' U2 B Rw2 Uw
*29. *R2 F2 B D F L' F2 D' L R B L' R' D U B2 L B F' Rw' Uw'
*30. *F2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 D' U' B F L' F' B' U2 L U2 F D U' L2 R2
*31. *B F2 D R2 U2 L' R2 F B' D2 F R' L2 F' B' U2 D F L' Fw' Uw
*32. *F R U2 R2 U F' L2 F' U D' L U2 F L2 B F2 L' D2 L B' Rw2 Uw'
*33. *B' F U' B2 F D' L2 F' U2 F2 L' R U D2 L2 B F U' R D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*34. *U2 B L D' F L R2 B2 D B2 D F' B' U F2 U' B D2 F Rw Uw
*35. *D2 L2 R' U' D F2 U L2 B R' L U B' D' R' D F2 L2 U' F Uw
*36. *D' L B2 R D' F2 B L2 R D' B D U' B R2 L' F' U L' Fw Uw
*37. *U L U R F B2 D2 R L2 F L' F2 U2 R' B2 D R F' U Fw' Uw'
*38. *D' B F' R' U2 L' U2 F U D' L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B2 U' D2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*39. *R' B L2 B2 U L' B R' B F2 L2 B2 U F' R2 L2 U2 D F D Rw' Uw
*40. *U2 L' R2 U D2 R' F B' U L' R' F' D2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*41. *U2 B2 U' B D' U' B U' R' F2 B D U2 B2 U' F U2 F2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*42. *F B' U R' B R U F2 B2 D2 L' F R B' R' F2 L2 D' B2
*43. *U L U R' L2 F' D2 R' D' U' F2 R' F B' L D L2 F' D' Rw' Uw2
*44. *U B D2 B' F' U' D L D R U D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F R2 L' U' Rw2 Uw'
*45. *F R' B R2 L2 F' R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 R' D B' F2 R B2 U F2 Rw Uw
*46. *B' F2 L' U D R' B D F B L B' D2 U R' L2 B2 U2 D2 F L2 Fw' Uw
*47. *D' L2 B F L' R B' U R F D F2 R2 L D' L' R' U' B' Rw' Uw
*48. *F' D' U' L R' D' B2 R' D U F L2 F' B2 U B R' U2 F' B D' Rw' Uw'
*49. *R D F' U' D2 B2 U2 L' U R' L' F' D' B2 R2 L U L2 F' R' Fw' Uw2
*50. *R' D' R L' F R2 U' F' U2 F2 R L' U R' L' F2 D' L U Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F' U L2 D F' R' U F2 L2 B D'
*2. *R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' F2 R F2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F R' U B2 D2
*3. *U' F U2 L' F' B' R B' U' R' U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U' D' R2 F2
*4. *D2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 R U2 L R U L' B' D F D' L F2 D L2
*5. *D2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 R F L' R F R B' L F'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 D U2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R' D U F' U L B' L D U2
*2. *U D' L2 U' B R2 D B U2 R' F' U2 R2 L2 F2 B D2 B' L2 B U2
*3. *F2 U2 R2 F D2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 F R D2 R U' L2 B' L' B' D
*4. *L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R' B D2 U' B2 F R2 D' L2 U
*5. *L2 F2 U B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U B U2 R B' F' R' F2 U F U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L B' U2 B' F2 U B' F R2
*2. *L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 R D' F' U B F D2 U B' U R
*3. *U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D U L' F' D B D F D2 L B2 R
*4. *F2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 B' U B F2 L2 D L F' R F2 U'
*5. *R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' R2 U' F R2 U' L D' L' D B' R2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L D B2 D' F L B' R' D F U2 B' U2 F2 B' R2 U2 D2 B D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R U R2 F' R2 F R2 F R2
*3. *U' D2 B L2 U' L2 F R' U' F U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U
*4. *Uw' R' Uw' R' B2 F2 D2 B R U R' U' L R' U2 Rw Fw2 R' Fw' D Uw' F' L B D Uw' Fw F D B F2 L D U2 Fw' Uw' U2 F2 Uw Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' F2 R U' R' F U2 F U'
*3. *F R2 U R2 B' U L' U R L' U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' F2
*4. *F D2 Uw' R2 B' Uw2 B Fw2 F2 R Uw2 Rw' D B' F2 D2 Uw' U Rw2 R2 B Fw D2 Uw' Rw2 R' Fw U2 Fw' Rw D' B F2 U2 Fw2 L2 B L D' F'
*5. *B Fw Lw' Rw2 U' B' U' Bw F2 L2 R2 B' F L Rw2 Uw2 Lw F D2 F Lw Fw' Rw2 R B' L' D2 Bw F' L2 F' Rw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 D' Dw U' Lw Rw B Fw L2 Lw2 R2 Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw B Dw Uw U Lw2 U2 L Dw2 U' Fw Dw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F U2 R2 F R F U2
*3. *D L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 F' L D L' D U R' F D' B2
*4. *Uw2 L Rw D U B2 L Rw Fw' U' L' B Fw' D' F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 F' U R Uw' U2 L2 R' U Rw2 D F D R' Fw L F2 U' Fw' L B2 Fw R
*5. *L2 B2 Lw' Uw' Rw Dw2 R' Dw' U' Bw2 F D2 Rw2 B2 Dw' Rw2 U2 R D2 Uw U' Fw D2 Rw Bw Fw L' R2 B2 Rw2 U' B Fw F2 D' B D2 Dw Bw2 Lw2 F' U Bw' Dw L2 D Uw Bw Rw' U' Rw Dw Bw R' Dw2 B' Dw' Uw' L' F'
*6. *U F' 2D' R 3U 2F2 U' R' 3F2 2D' 3R2 D' B' 2L2 U2 2L F' 2D 3U L' U 2F2 3U' 3F' 2U2 F' L2 2L2 B2 2B2 3F2 2D' L 3R' 2B' 2D' 2L R 2D2 2R 2B2 3F2 U2 2F 2L U' 2L F' D' R2 2D' 2U2 F2 3U U R F' 2D 2R' 2F' U' 2L 3R R2 U2 2R 2F' D 2D' U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U F R2 U' F2 U F' R U2
*3. *L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B' U' B' F' L' B2 L' U R' U'
*4. *F2 Uw2 B' L2 D Uw2 F2 R D2 B D' Uw Rw2 D U2 B2 Fw' U2 Fw' L' F Uw' F Uw' Rw2 D B2 U L2 B2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw Fw2 F2 Uw2 U Rw' R2
*5. *Dw2 Lw' Dw2 R' Bw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' F2 L R2 B Lw Rw R' D R' Dw Uw2 B Fw Dw U2 B Bw2 D Lw' Fw' Rw Bw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw R D2 Lw2 Rw2 R Fw' Uw2 Rw' R Uw' B' Bw2 L' Dw2 F2 Dw Lw Uw' Rw2 Bw Rw2 F D2 Dw2 Uw F Dw'
*6. *2D2 3U 2F' D2 2D 3U' U B 2D U' 2B2 3F' 3U2 U2 R 3F2 2F' 3R' 2U B2 2L 2R B' L' D 2U U' 3F2 2L' F 3U' 2U 2R R 2B' 3F' 2F' 2L 2B2 2F2 2U 2R B2 2B F 2L B' 2F 2U' R' 2F2 U2 B2 3F2 2D2 U2 3R2 2R' 2B F2 2U' B D' 3F2 F2 2U' 2B' 3U' 3F2 F
*7. *2L2 3R2 U2 2R' U 2B 2F2 2U L R F D2 3B 2F2 2D2 R' 3D' 2R2 3B 3F' 3L 2R R' 3B2 2F' F' 3D2 2F' 3L2 2R' R 2B2 F 2U' L' 3L2 2U2 F R' 3D2 2L2 3U 3L2 2R R2 2D 3U F2 U' L2 2R2 R 2B' 2F' 3U' 2U' L D 3U2 B' 3F 3U U2 3B 2F 3R2 2R' R2 2F2 2D2 3F' 3D2 F R' B' F 3D' F 2D2 3B 2L 3L' 2B2 U2 2L 2R2 R' U2 3B 2D2 B L2 2B 3B2 2F' 2D 3U2 3L' U 3L

*Clock
1. *UR4- DR4- DL1- UL3+ U4+ R0+ D1+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U0+ R2+ D0+ L5- ALL6+ DR DL
*2. *UR0+ DR6+ DL0+ UL1- U1- R5- D5+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R3- D4- L1- ALL0+
*3. *UR3+ DR4- DL3- UL4- U0+ R2+ D1- L0+ ALL6+ y2 U5- R5- D6+ L4+ ALL3+ UR DL UL
*4. *UR5- DR3- DL3+ UL1- U3+ R1+ D2+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U4- R3- D1+ L5+ ALL0+ DL
*5. *UR3+ DR1+ DL5+ UL4- U4+ R1+ D6+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R3- D4- L1- ALL1- DR

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R U L' U R B' R l' b u
*2. *L U' R B R' U R' b' u'
*3. *R U' B' U R B' L r b
*4. *L' U R U R' B' U R B l b u'
*5. *U' B U L B' R B L U' l' b

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (2, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 6) / (-4, -1)
*2. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (0, 1)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L U L U R' B L B L' B' U'
*2. *R U R' L R' L' R' L' U' B' U'
*3. *R U' L B' U R U B U' B' U'
*4. *B U B L' R U R' L R B' U'
*5. *U L' B' U' R B' R U' L' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F U R' F U R2 U R'
*3. *L2 F' U2 R2 B' F' U2 R2 F D2 L U B D2 U F' D' R B' L'
*4. *B Rw2 U' Rw Fw' L2 Fw2 Uw' U L' Rw2 R2 Fw' U2 Fw' F D2 Fw L2 R' Fw' R' F2 D Rw' B2 U B2 Fw D' Rw2 R Uw B Fw' Rw2 R2 F2 D' Uw2
*5. *D Fw' Lw2 F' Dw Uw2 B' Dw' U2 Bw' R' B F' Dw U2 Rw' U Bw' Uw2 B Bw2 Uw' U Fw' U' Lw2 Bw2 Lw' R2 Dw' L2 Lw B Lw U R B2 U F Lw' Uw' Fw' Dw Lw' U' Bw' F' R2 B' F Rw D2 Rw' Uw R' Dw R' D' Uw2 F
*OH. *D' L2 R2 D R2 D U' R2 U2 B2 F' U' L' D U2 F U2 F2 U2
*Clock. *UR3- DR6+ DL4+ UL4+ U1+ R0+ D4+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R3- D5+ L4+ ALL2- DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L' U B' R U' L' B l r u
*Skewb. *R L U R' B L R' U' R B' U'
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (2, -5) / (6, 0) /


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 19, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 27.94, (27.40), 31.18, 29.79, (32.99) = *29.64
5x5x5*: (2:25.45), (DNF(2:53.35)), 2:30.25, 3:05.84, 2:43.46 = *2:46.52 *New Yuxin M is pretty good.
*7x7x7*: 8:13.40, (7:12.67), (9:15.40), 7:49.06, 7:37.68 = *7:53.38 *PB single
*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:22.16*; 8.33, 31.82, 1:42.01
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:28.49*; 11.03, 33.07, 1:32.81, 3:11.75 Cold fingers
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:31.78*; 9.54, 28.57, 1:45.66, 2:37.37, 5:30.62 Odd-layered cubes are ok.
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *18:08.07*; 10.67, 33.40, 1:37.61, 2:54.52, 5:02.66, 7:49.19


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 19, 2017)

2x2 : 5.14, (6.66), (4.01), 5.51, 5.80 = 5.48
3x3 : 14.78, 15.42, (13.41), 13.53, (17.02) = 14.58
4x4 : (1:01.58), 55.01, (50.00), 1:01.50,52.87 = 56.46
5x5 : (1:43.00), 1:38.31, 1:40.70,1:40.67, (1:32.43) = 1:39.89
6x6 : 2:49.57, (3:07.47), 3:00.07,2:53.01, (2:43.51) = 2:54.22
7x7 : 4:36.05, (3:53.91), 4:07.30, 3:54.38, (4:11.05), 4:01.86 = 4:01.18
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : (35.10), 35.30, (42.37), 36.26,37.51 = 36.36
FEET : 5:33.52, 5:00.53, 4:09.88, 4:51.97, 5:28.54 = 5:07.01
MTS : 52.50, 46.47, 40.70, (52.60), (38.88) = 46.56
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:23.35
2-5 Relay : 3:03.41
2-6 Relay : 5:52.22
2-7 Relay : 9:45.35
Clock : 17.21, 15.94, 15.43, (19.51), (13.87) = 16.19
Megaminx : (1:38.36), 1:33.55, (1:31.36),1:32.34, 1:36.55 = 1:34.15
Pyraminx : 5.99, (4.27), 6.30, 5.96, (7.15) = 6.08
Square-1 : 22.85, 18.86, (35.68), 26.50, (16.14) = 22.74
Skewb : 7.06, 8.61, (6.39), (11.15), 6.79 = 7.49
Kilominx : 38.73, 41.61, 37.68, (43.91), (34.75) = 39.34
Mini Guildford : 6:35.91


----------



## Michael Ruble (Dec 20, 2017)

2x2: (11.50) 9.017 (7.986) 9.000 11.393 Avg. 9.801

3x3: 27.796 (24.864) 29.581 (30.764) 27.372 Avg. 28.249

2x2 BLD: (1:15.542) 1:39.642 (1:44.670) Avg. 1:33.284

Clock: 32.037 33.013 DNF (25.931) (47.054) Avg. 32.525 

Pyraminx: 20.132 16.200 15.052 (23.595) (11.599) Avg. 17.128

Skewb: 14.785 (21.678) 11.613 17.380 (10.289) Avg. 14.592


----------



## brachistochrone (Dec 20, 2017)

3x3: 18.98, 22.88, (15.75), 17.03, (29.14) avg. 19.63

4x4: 1:32.64, 1:36.32, 1:26.04, (1:59.94), (1:13.63) avg. 1:31.67 

2-4 relay: 1:57.32


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 21, 2017)

3x3x3: 13.17, 11.44, (10.97), (13.83), 12.32 = 12.31
Megaminx: 1:03.27, 1:07.28, (56.86), (1:12.29), 1:05.76 = 1:05.44


----------



## Jacob Chambers (Dec 21, 2017)

2X2: 8.21, (8.75), (2.90), 7.32, 6.73 = 7.42 Avg
3X3: (12.87), 16.76, 13.47, 16.18, (17.13) = 15.47 Avg
4X4: (1:29.80), 1:45.97, (1:56.22), 1:34.20, 1:43.74 = 1:41.30 Avg
5X5: 3:34.29, 3:38.86, (3:27.23), (4:06.94), 3:44.97 = 3:39.37 Avg (PB AO5!)
OH: 34.62, 34.10, 37.39, (38.23), (30.83) = 35.37 Avg
Pyraminx: (16,26), 11.88, (10.15), 14.10, 13.06 = 13.01 Avg
Skewb: 16.69, 19.54, (24.71), (16.39), 19.12 = 18.45 Avg
Clock: 23.32, (19,94), (29.26), 23.16, 27.00 = 24.49 Avg


----------



## sigalig (Dec 22, 2017)

Not sure if this kind of thing should be posted here, but I noticed William Marshall has entered a lot of results that are no doubt illegitimate.

18.28 and 23.81 in match the scramble (both faster than his normal 3x3 average)
3.44 3x3 single with a 33.38 average
13.01 2bld and 20.00 mo3, when his 2x2 sighted average is 9.15 (im guessing he just timed inspection and didnt blindfold?)
0.47 7bld 
20 move FMC with a solution that doesnt work and a very vague explanation


----------



## Irfzwan (Dec 22, 2017)

2x2: 7.20, 7.57, 7.18, (6.32), (11.09) = 7.32


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 22, 2017)

*3x3:* (25.69), 25.76, 26.66, (35.14), 32.65 = *28.36*
*2x2: *7.15, (9.84), (6.96), 8.81, 6.37 = *7.64*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Not sure if this kind of thing should be posted here, but I noticed William Marshall has entered a lot of results that are no doubt illegitimate.
> 
> 18.28 and 23.81 in match the scramble (both faster than his normal 3x3 average)
> 3.44 3x3 single with a 33.38 average
> ...


Thank you for the notice; I have PMed him.


----------



## Jacob Chambers (Dec 22, 2017)

Just out of interest, what is match the scramble?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 22, 2017)

Jacob Chambers said:


> Just out of interest, what is match the scramble?


The aim is to get a solved cube to look exactly like a scrambled one, *without using the scramble given.*
So you use two cubes. Before you start the timer you scramble one. Then you time how long it takes to 
get the other solved one in exactly the same state as the other (you have 15 seconds inspection like other events).


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 22, 2017)

333: 17.054, 16.046, (20.228), 15.621, (12.921) = 16.24
555: 1:52.194, (2:10.730), (1:43.189), 1:43.611, 1:56.833 = 1:50.88


----------



## iwaru kitsune(iopfox) (Dec 23, 2017)

3x3: (50.096), 44.749, 33.584, 36.69, (26.698) = 38.251

new single pb


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Especially for Mike and Mats, who make this great competitions possible, but for all others, too, who make this competitions that big, and of course for all, who run the WCA, the tournaments and the forums, a little riddle:

What do you get if you

* turn the slice between left and right clockwise 90°
* turn the slice between top and down clockwise 90°
* turn the right face clockwise 90°
* turn the right face clockwise 90° (again)
* rotate the cube to bring the right face to front
* take a little break
* rotate the cube to bring the front face on top
* turn the slice between left and right clockwise 90°
* change the positions of three top-corners without rotating them and add Perm
* turn the slice between front and back clockwise 90°
* add the sign to get 720 from a six



Spoiler: solution






Spoiler: Don’t you want to think a bit longer by yourself?



*M * turn the slice between left and right clockwise 90°
*E * turn the slice between top and down clockwise 90°
*R * turn the right face clockwise 90°
*R * turn the right face clockwise 90° (again)
*y * rotate the cube to bring the right face to front
*⋅ * take a little break
*x * rotate the cube to bring the front face on top
*M * turn the slice between left and right clockwise 90°
*A * change the positions of three top-corners without rotating them and add perm
*S * turn the slice between front and back clockwise 90°
*! * add the sign to get 720 from a six




Spoiler: Need some help with the „A“ or the „!“?



A-Perm+Perm=A 
6!=720



And for all who came this far here is a little


Spoiler: video










Spoiler: And the message is



Hold the ones you love tight!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2017)

I haven't opened the spoiler yet - 



Spoiler



MERRY XMAS!
I especially liked the factorial.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 25, 2017)

Just finished "with feet" to get a full scoresheet for this week - ok, there are several DNFs but no DNS and therefore:


Should be a quite unusual accomplishment


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Dec 25, 2017)

Sorry about my invalid solves fwi the 4x4 solve ARE NOT invalid


----------



## Jacck (Dec 25, 2017)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Sorry about my invalid solves fwi the 4x4 solve ARE NOT invalid


Indeed: your FMC-solution doesn't solve the cube.
You can edit your results with "Manual entry".


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Dec 25, 2017)

3x3:
57.839
37.077
48.643
48.704
43.732 +2 = 45.732

= 47.693 ao5

EDIT: inputted wrong times, fixed now


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 25, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Indeed: your FMC-solution doesn't solve the cube.
> You can edit your results with "Manual entry".


I corrected the FMC solution.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 25, 2017)

Quick question: I realize you guys are in the process of making a lot of upgrades for the competition website, but is there any way at the moment to look at the best ever results in each event? It used to be an option on the results page but I can't find it anymore


----------



## sigalig (Dec 25, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Just finished "with feet" to get a full scoresheet for this week - ok, there are several DNFs but no DNS and therefore:
> 
> 
> Should be a quite unusual accomplishment



Awesome! I've been making this a goal the last few week too 
So far this week is the closest I've gotten to getting not only no DNS results but also no DNFs. Sadly I DNFed 7bld and 5bld 
Let's race to first with no DNS/DNF!


----------



## okayama (Dec 26, 2017)

*FMC*: 27 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' F L D B2 D' F L B' R' D F U2 B' U2 F2 B' R2 U2 D2 B D2 R' U' F
Solution: L U2 B F' L' U' L D L' U D B' L B L' D' R D' L D R' D L' D2 U B2 R'

(Inverse)

Two squares: R B2 U'

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: U B2 R'

2x2x3 block: L U2 B F' *
F2L minus 1 slot: D L' D B' L B L'
All but 3 corners: D' R D' L D R' D L' D2
Correction: U B2 R'

Insert at *: L' U' L D L' U L D'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 26, 2017)

*3x3: *9.08, 10.36, (8.84), 9.78, (12.53) = *9.74
FMC*: 32 moves


Spoiler



(R B2 U’) // 2 squares (3/3)
(F’ B R’ F2 B2) // 2x2x3 (5/8)
(U L2) // F2L-edge (2/10)
(B’ U’ B U B L’ B’ L) // 3C3E (8/18)

Skeleton: L’ B [1] L B’ U’ B’ U [2] B L2 U’ B2 F2 R B’ F’ U B2 R’ (18)

[1]: U’ D F U2 F’ U D’ L U2 L’ (cancel 2)
[2]: U2 B’ D’ B U2 B’ D B (cancel 2)

Final solution: L' B U' D F U2 F' U D' L U2 B' U' B' U' B' D' B U2 B' D B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R B' F U B2 R' (32)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 26, 2017)

Results week 51, congrats to pd159, thesupercuber and thecubingwizard

*2x2x2*(99)

 1.51 Khairur Rachim
 1.92 gavinz
 2.07 Carterk
 2.12 hssandwich
 2.22 asacuber
 2.28 Jscuber
 2.32 Isaac Lai
 2.34 lejitcuber
 2.64 pd159
 2.66 turtwig
 2.70 Mcuber5
 2.76 ExultantCarn
 2.80 applezfall
 2.84 G2013
 2.85 thecubingwizard
 2.85 Mollerz
 2.92 the super cuber
 2.94 PeterH2N
 3.01 DhruvA
 3.02 AndrewRizo
 3.05 Ethan Horspool
 3.10 Neel Gore
 3.20 Competition Cuber
 3.35 AidanNoogie
 3.43 Allagos
 3.46 DGCubes
 3.50 brunofclima
 3.52 Marcus Siu
 3.55 ichcubegern
 3.67 leomannen
 3.68 therubikscombo
 3.76 [email protected]
 3.85 tdm
 3.92 24.7Cuber
 4.05 Legoball52
 4.06 2017LAMB06
 4.21 Algy Cuber
 4.22 Dream Cubing
 4.26 sigalig
 4.45 Elf
 4.46 typo56
 4.54 Shadowjockey
 4.54 speedcuber71
 4.59 João Santos
 4.65 Edward4
 4.76 Hydraboss
 4.76 TSTwist
 4.78 MCuber
 4.82 weatherman223
 5.03 MartinN13
 5.03 E-Cuber
 5.22 Oatch
 5.22 Moonwink Cuber
 5.25 TipsterTrickster
 5.31 PyraMaster
 5.33 CubeStack_Official
 5.39 CornerCutter
 5.48 bacyril
 5.50 whatshisbucket
 5.60 epride17
 5.67 a3533
 5.82 sam596
 5.97 leudcfa
 5.98 Bogdan
 6.07 PotatoesAreUs
 6.11 Sue Doenim
 6.33 Bertus
 6.46 Keenan Johnson
 6.58 Aerospry
 6.63 obelisk477
 6.67 Undefined7
 6.71 NathanaelCubes
 6.90 Jami Viljanen
 7.09 Lewis
 7.21 26doober
 7.32 Irfzwan
 7.42 Jacob Chambers
 7.53 gerzytet
 7.64 CubingRF
 7.80 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.89 Juan.Angel
 7.95 CM Cubes
 8.27 Mike Hughey
 8.35 Mikael weiss
 8.60 theos
 8.92 Bubbagrub
 9.12 Echidnias
 9.50 SuperCuberYT
 9.80 Michael Ruble
 9.82 neslingn
 10.02 WillyTheWizard
 10.60 Ecuasamurai
 11.58 FireCuber
 11.59 Jacck
 11.73 ljackstar
 11.97 Luke Messer
 12.63 Bart Van Eynde
 14.32 jam66150
 17.67 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(112)

 7.42 lejitcuber
 7.67 Khairur Rachim
 8.48 pd159
 9.04 FastCubeMaster
 9.25 tdm
 9.35 Ethan Horspool
 9.35 speedcuber71
 9.74 Isaac Lai
 9.83 Carterk
 9.96 therubikscombo
 10.01 thecubingwizard
 10.04 Jscuber
 10.20 PeterH2N
 10.49 G2013
 10.62 ichcubegern
 10.71 brunofclima
 10.86 Elf
 10.98 Neel Gore
 11.00 turtwig
 11.03 DGCubes
 11.13 Shadowjockey
 11.13 DhruvA
 11.14 Dream Cubing
 11.21 Competition Cuber
 11.38 TSTwist
 11.39 the super cuber
 11.46 typo56
 11.53 AndrewRizo
 11.83 ExultantCarn
 11.85 Mollerz
 12.07 Keroma12
 12.25 sigalig
 12.31 Allagos
 12.31 GenTheThief
 12.37 asacuber
 12.55 AidanNoogie
 12.70 Keenan Johnson
 12.70 obelisk477
 12.98 2017LAMB06
 13.16 Marcus Siu
 13.36 Mcuber5
 13.57 applezfall
 14.41 Legoball52
 14.58 bacyril
 14.75 João Santos
 14.91 CubeStack_Official
 15.12 gavinz
 15.28 CornerCutter
 15.47 Jacob Chambers
 15.61 [email protected]
 15.69 PotatoesAreUs
 15.72 sam596
 16.07 24.7Cuber
 16.08 a3533
 16.21 E-Cuber
 16.24 xyzzy
 16.63 Aerospry
 16.71 Moonwink Cuber
 16.95 neslingn
 17.12 T1_M0
 17.20 MCuber
 18.07 Bogdan
 18.31 Moreno van Rooijen
 18.34 Oatch
 18.40 epride17
 18.45 Mike Hughey
 18.49 26doober
 18.74 weatherman223
 18.79 DumplingMaster
 19.00 Jami Viljanen
 19.27 whatshisbucket
 19.50 MartinN13
 19.63 brachistochrone
 19.71 leudcfa
 19.94 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.43 Rubiksdude4144
 20.93 Mikael weiss
 21.01 PyraMaster
 21.14 Sue Doenim
 21.71 Bertus
 21.94 Shantanu Wanivadekar
 21.99 Algy Cuber
 22.67 Lewis
 22.98 mathwizard888
 23.45 theos
 23.93 Juan.Angel
 25.11 Bubbagrub
 25.41 TipsterTrickster
 25.45 Luc Koenders
 26.22 NathanaelCubes
 27.75 Danielle2308
 28.25 Michael Ruble
 28.36 CubingRF
 28.95 gerzytet
 29.31 Luke Messer
 29.35 hakatashi
 29.54 Prashant Saran
 29.58 SuperCuberYT
 29.64 One Wheel
 30.64 FIREFOX229
 32.45 Ecuasamurai
 33.95 Jacck
 34.01 Echidnias
 34.74 ljackstar
 35.40 WillyTheWizard
 35.58 XxEthan931xX
 35.77 MatsBergsten
 37.78 CM Cubes
 37.78 Bart Van Eynde
 38.34 iwaru kitsune (iopfox)
 47.69 dnguyen2204
 1:06.96 jam66150
*4x4x4*(68)

 32.42 lejitcuber
 33.67 Dream Cubing
 34.40 thecubingwizard
 35.27 Khairur Rachim
 35.81 Elf
 37.39 pd159
 38.83 PeterH2N
 39.30 Carterk
 40.18 the super cuber
 40.74 G2013
 44.37 Mollerz
 44.73 turtwig
 45.47 Jscuber
 45.58 DGCubes
 46.08 ichcubegern
 46.27 Ethan Horspool
 46.65 tdm
 47.32 Shadowjockey
 47.94 typo56
 48.55 TSTwist
 48.86 AidanNoogie
 53.32 asacuber
 53.38 Keenan Johnson
 53.55 DhruvA
 53.61 Neel Gore
 54.00 Mcuber5
 55.59 Marcus Siu
 56.12 sigalig
 56.94 João Santos
 56.95 therubikscombo
 57.21 OJ Cubing
 57.66 bacyril
 58.81 MCuber
 59.55 obelisk477
 59.95 epride17
 1:00.74 CornerCutter
 1:01.23 T1_M0
 1:01.91 sam596
 1:05.36 PotatoesAreUs
 1:05.95 2017LAMB06
 1:07.43 Bertus
 1:12.23 E-Cuber
 1:14.93 Bogdan
 1:15.73 gavinz
 1:17.59 Aerospry
 1:20.32 leudcfa
 1:20.33 Moonwink Cuber
 1:21.77 CubeStack_Official
 1:27.01 26doober
 1:29.44 [email protected]
 1:29.57 weatherman223
 1:31.44 Juan.Angel
 1:31.67 brachistochrone
 1:39.90 Lewis
 1:40.51 Mikael weiss
 1:41.30 Jacob Chambers
 1:41.47 Mike Hughey
 1:44.05 theos
 1:46.40 Algy Cuber
 1:47.01 Sue Doenim
 1:57.20 neslingn
 2:00.81 Jacck
 2:09.44 hakatashi
 2:09.73 MatsBergsten
 2:11.16 NathanaelCubes
 2:17.96 Jami Viljanen
 4:16.59 SuperCuberYT
 DNF WillyTheWizard
*5x5x5*(50)

 1:01.38 lejitcuber
 1:06.33 Dream Cubing
 1:13.94 ichcubegern
 1:14.40 thecubingwizard
 1:15.30 pd159
 1:16.25 Elf
 1:16.92 Khairur Rachim
 1:17.12 the super cuber
 1:18.41 Shadowjockey
 1:20.21 Keroma12
 1:20.81 G2013
 1:21.31 Mollerz
 1:23.71 sigalig
 1:24.62 PeterH2N
 1:26.11 Carterk
 1:27.38 turtwig
 1:32.09 DGCubes
 1:32.64 AidanNoogie
 1:38.35 TSTwist
 1:38.65 Ethan Horspool
 1:39.04 typo56
 1:39.63 bacyril
 1:41.88 João Santos
 1:44.53 Mcuber5
 1:46.81 Marcus Siu
 1:50.88 xyzzy
 1:52.29 Neel Gore
 1:55.84 epride17
 1:58.01 Keenan Johnson
 2:03.06 tdm
 2:08.91 Bogdan
 2:09.85 T1_M0
 2:15.04 PotatoesAreUs
 2:15.58 2017LAMB06
 2:15.73 sam596
 2:21.94 Mike Hughey
 2:22.26 MCuber
 2:28.41 gavinz
 2:38.86 Lewis
 2:46.52 One Wheel
 2:53.36 leudcfa
 3:10.70 Jacck
 3:17.73 theos
 3:27.29 Sue Doenim
 3:27.83 26doober
 3:39.04 MatsBergsten
 3:39.37 Jacob Chambers
 3:42.48 NathanaelCubes
 3:45.47 Mikael weiss
 DNF Jami Viljanen
*6x6x6*(27)

 1:48.27 Dream Cubing
 2:16.07 pd159
 2:20.53 Mollerz
 2:21.56 thecubingwizard
 2:24.55 Shadowjockey
 2:26.73 ichcubegern
 2:31.04 the super cuber
 2:37.25 Elf
 2:44.76 TSTwist
 2:47.17 sigalig
 2:50.68 Carterk
 2:54.62 bacyril
 3:07.13 G2013
 3:13.78 AidanNoogie
 3:25.76 DGCubes
 3:26.20 typo56
 3:43.67 Marcus Siu
 3:46.07 João Santos
 3:58.10 brunofclima
 3:58.50 Mcuber5
 4:09.77 PotatoesAreUs
 4:28.59 Bogdan
 5:36.33 Jacck
 5:41.31 Mike Hughey
 5:54.42 gavinz
 6:45.68 theos
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(22)

 2:49.50 Dream Cubing
 3:11.97 lejitcuber
 3:31.38 ichcubegern
 3:35.06 Shadowjockey
 3:36.64 Elf
 3:40.95 pd159
 3:53.61 TSTwist
 3:56.57 Mollerz
 4:04.24 bacyril
 4:14.53 sigalig
 4:40.94 Carterk
 5:10.22 DGCubes
 5:19.19 typo56
 6:11.67 PotatoesAreUs
 6:19.43 João Santos
 6:23.21 Mcuber5
 7:46.70 Bogdan
 7:53.38 One Wheel
 7:55.01 Mike Hughey
 8:16.54 Jacck
 8:37.25 gavinz
 DNF AidanNoogie
*3x3 one handed*(70)

 12.44 Khairur Rachim
 15.25 lejitcuber
 17.31 the super cuber
 17.33 Isaac Lai
 18.40 ichcubegern
 18.93 Dream Cubing
 19.60 thecubingwizard
 19.60 Jscuber
 20.06 Mollerz
 20.15 turtwig
 20.38 Ethan Horspool
 20.79 pd159
 20.83 Carterk
 21.27 PeterH2N
 21.52 speedcuber71
 21.60 DGCubes
 21.71 Neel Gore
 22.19 asacuber
 22.23 Shadowjockey
 22.61 sigalig
 22.77 TSTwist
 22.97 2017LAMB06
 23.14 DhruvA
 23.24 typo56
 23.47 Mcuber5
 23.60 AidanNoogie
 23.85 Elf
 24.45 ExultantCarn
 24.74 a3533
 24.93 applezfall
 24.93 Keroma12
 24.94 therubikscombo
 25.80 [email protected]
 26.97 João Santos
 27.67 24.7Cuber
 29.10 G2013
 30.26 Bogdan
 31.43 Aerospry
 31.55 Marcus Siu
 31.73 Moreno van Rooijen
 34.19 Algy Cuber
 34.52 PotatoesAreUs
 35.28 sam596
 35.37 Jacob Chambers
 35.97 bacyril
 36.78 CornerCutter
 37.56 T1_M0
 38.66 gavinz
 39.60 Sue Doenim
 39.70 Bertus
 41.50 E-Cuber
 42.67 Oatch
 44.18 MCuber
 45.14 CubeStack_Official
 45.15 26doober
 46.53 Jami Viljanen
 47.04 Bubbagrub
 47.42 Mikael weiss
 52.88 MartinN13
 53.19 Mike Hughey
 57.46 RyuKagamine
 58.98 leudcfa
 1:08.21 Jacck
 1:20.89 NathanaelCubes
 1:22.68 Ecuasamurai
 1:38.49 SuperCuberYT
 1:44.32 WillyTheWizard
 5:18.09 MatsBergsten
 DNF PyraMaster
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*3x3 with feet*(12)

 41.48 DGCubes
 1:31.02 T1_M0
 1:40.31 Bubbagrub
 2:08.81 ichcubegern
 2:18.40 sigalig
 2:32.93 João Santos
 2:56.14 Shadowjockey
 3:14.47 Jacck
 3:27.25 OJ Cubing
 3:37.39 typo56
 4:54.34 Sue Doenim
 5:07.01 bacyril
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(48)

 4.67 Carterk
 6.25 DhruvA
 6.86 asacuber
 8.05 gavinz
 8.25 [email protected]
 8.66 hssandwich
 8.82 lejitcuber
 9.02 thecubingwizard
 9.85 turtwig
 10.38 leomannen
 11.14 Khairur Rachim
 11.89 Competition Cuber
 12.38 Isaac Lai
 12.45 the super cuber
 12.65 G2013
 14.84 sigalig
 18.49 Neel Gore
 19.49 Mike Hughey
 19.50 Mollerz
 24.52 ExultantCarn
 25.17 DGCubes
 25.80 MatsBergsten
 27.76 Elf
 29.28 typo56
 30.18 WillyTheWizard
 31.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 38.30 Bertus
 38.49 Keenan Johnson
 45.42 AidanNoogie
 47.43 Shadowjockey
 49.99 Bogdan
 50.14 Jacck
 59.00 26doober
 1:00.81 2017LAMB06
 1:08.39 Bubbagrub
 1:20.14 CornerCutter
 1:33.28 Michael Ruble
 1:43.99 PotatoesAreUs
 2:01.41 Sue Doenim
 2:17.47 gerzytet
 2:44.36 Mikael weiss
 DNF MCuber
 DNF João Santos
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF pd159
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Mcuber5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(36)

 25.53 G2013
 27.47 Neel Gore
 31.87 sigalig
 34.41 the super cuber
 52.04 Carterk
 54.10 lejitcuber
 1:03.06 turtwig
 1:13.15 T1_M0
 1:19.51 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:23.97 DGCubes
 1:27.81 Mike Hughey
 1:31.05 typo56
 1:31.29 MatsBergsten
 1:34.78 Mcuber5
 1:48.17 Elf
 1:49.82 thecubingwizard
 2:07.21 Mollerz
 2:55.92 Dream Cubing
 3:02.51 Bogdan
 3:36.52 DhruvA
 3:47.97 pd159
 3:59.93 Jacck
 4:29.39 PotatoesAreUs
 6:23.33 leudcfa
 6:53.86 RyuKagamine
 7:39.14 gerzytet
 8:01.25 AndrewRizo
15:32.30 [email protected]
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Mikael weiss
 DNF Sue Doenim
 DNF 26doober
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF ichcubegern
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(16)

 3:04.69 sigalig
 5:39.76 Keroma12
 5:53.67 MatsBergsten
 6:41.92 Mike Hughey
 9:18.36 typo56
 9:42.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:52.23 Jacck
12:43.84 Elf
16:45.09 pd159
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Neel Gore
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF FastCubeMaster
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF Mcuber5
 DNF sam596
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:51.23 the super cuber
12:35.64 MatsBergsten
14:46.75 Mike Hughey
18:50.67 OJ Cubing
26:15.86 typo56
 DNF sigalig
 DNF pd159
 DNF Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(5)

16:02.67 sigalig
 DNF Carterk
 DNF pd159
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF sigalig
 DNF pd159
 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(19)

41/42 (57:31)  sigalig
39/48 (59:05)  the super cuber
15/17 (52:21)  T1_M0
10/11 (50:55)  typo56
8/9 (52:48)  Jacck
9/13 (21:48)  G2013
6/7 (46:39)  Mcuber5
10/15 (51:40)  Deri Nata Wijaya
2/2 ( 8:24)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (11:41)  Bogdan
2/2 (37:00)  XxEthan931xX
 DNF PotatoesAreUs
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Mikael weiss
 DNF Sue Doenim
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF pd159
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3 Match the scramble*(26)

 42.22 sigalig
 46.56 bacyril
 54.30 thecubingwizard
 55.35 T1_M0
 57.13 speedcuber71
 59.81 DGCubes
 1:08.41 Bogdan
 1:13.71 Mike Hughey
 1:17.05 Keenan Johnson
 1:20.46 Khairur Rachim
 1:37.47 typo56
 1:37.71 MatsBergsten
 1:42.82 gerzytet
 1:51.29 Jacck
 2:01.18 epride17
 2:52.17 Shadowjockey
 2:59.84 Mikael weiss
 3:09.26 João Santos
 3:17.50 theos
 4:22.47 MCuber
 5:13.07 PotatoesAreUs
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Elf
 DNF G2013
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF the super cuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(54)

 42.82 lejitcuber
 47.61 thecubingwizard
 48.70 Khairur Rachim
 51.07 the super cuber
 52.70 pd159
 53.85 Shadowjockey
 55.80 PeterH2N
 56.19 Mollerz
 59.12 G2013
 59.55 ichcubegern
 1:00.95 turtwig
 1:02.80 asacuber
 1:02.85 TSTwist
 1:07.31 Neel Gore
 1:07.47 sigalig
 1:09.83 AidanNoogie
 1:10.08 Ethan Horspool
 1:10.45 typo56
 1:11.46 Elf
 1:11.93 Keenan Johnson
 1:18.61 DhruvA
 1:19.32 2017LAMB06
 1:19.71 Mcuber5
 1:19.86 DGCubes
 1:20.81 obelisk477
 1:20.94 Marcus Siu
 1:22.10 MCuber
 1:23.35 bacyril
 1:26.53 PotatoesAreUs
 1:26.65 gavinz
 1:27.15 Bogdan
 1:27.74 João Santos
 1:30.40 CornerCutter
 1:32.23 therubikscombo
 1:36.45 epride17
 1:37.08 sam596
 1:37.10 E-Cuber
 1:52.14 PyraMaster
 1:53.16 Aerospry
 1:54.53 Moonwink Cuber
 1:57.32 brachistochrone
 1:58.62 leudcfa
 2:00.09 26doober
 2:14.79 Mike Hughey
 2:14.80 Mikael weiss
 2:21.59 Lewis
 2:22.16 One Wheel
 2:23.23 NathanaelCubes
 2:29.48 Sue Doenim
 2:34.09 WillyTheWizard
 2:40.39 theos
 2:51.88 Jacck
 2:52.65 Jami Viljanen
 3:41.68 SuperCuberYT
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(39)

 1:51.59 Khairur Rachim
 1:58.30 pd159
 2:01.95 Elf
 2:08.35 Shadowjockey
 2:09.23 ichcubegern
 2:09.86 thecubingwizard
 2:12.92 the super cuber
 2:22.01 PeterH2N
 2:28.41 Mollerz
 2:30.44 G2013
 2:32.99 sigalig
 2:36.57 turtwig
 2:39.05 TSTwist
 2:43.32 DGCubes
 2:47.62 typo56
 2:57.19 Ethan Horspool
 2:58.21 Marcus Siu
 3:03.41 bacyril
 3:03.76 Neel Gore
 3:03.98 Mcuber5
 3:20.37 João Santos
 3:23.09 PotatoesAreUs
 3:45.49 sam596
 3:54.35 Bogdan
 4:06.25 CornerCutter
 4:07.82 gavinz
 4:18.28 Mike Hughey
 4:44.34 Lewis
 4:50.11 2017LAMB06
 5:01.78 26doober
 5:14.17 Moonwink Cuber
 5:20.46 Mikael weiss
 5:20.87 leudcfa
 5:28.49 One Wheel
 5:29.52 theos
 6:14.38 Jami Viljanen
 6:20.30 Sue Doenim
 6:21.80 Jacck
 6:24.93 NathanaelCubes
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(24)

 4:16.38 pd159
 4:32.53 ichcubegern
 4:36.14 thecubingwizard
 4:43.31 Mollerz
 5:03.94 Shadowjockey
 5:07.88 Elf
 5:09.88 the super cuber
 5:23.64 TSTwist
 5:52.22 bacyril
 5:55.99 sigalig
 6:15.22 typo56
 6:41.47 Marcus Siu
 6:56.77 Ethan Horspool
 7:03.45 João Santos
 7:26.93 Mcuber5
 8:35.43 PotatoesAreUs
 8:38.03 Bogdan
 9:55.84 Mike Hughey
 9:57.23 gavinz
10:31.78 One Wheel
11:17.54 Jacck
12:59.09 theos
14:49.72 Jami Viljanen
15:39.50 NathanaelCubes
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)

 6:25.69 Dream Cubing
 8:12.46 ichcubegern
 8:36.45 Elf
 8:54.80 Shadowjockey
 9:34.06 sigalig
 9:34.48 TSTwist
 9:45.35 bacyril
10:39.33 DGCubes
12:02.78 typo56
13:46.72 João Santos
13:51.38 PotatoesAreUs
14:49.17 Mcuber5
14:59.04 Bogdan
18:08.07 One Wheel
18:54.23 gavinz
19:52.97 Jacck
19:56.14 Lewis
23:08.44 theos
27:45.84 mathwizard888
*MiniGuildford*(16)

 4:13.39 pd159
 4:51.10 Elf
 4:56.48 the super cuber
 4:57.69 Mollerz
 5:06.62 ichcubegern
 5:08.70 DGCubes
 5:48.79 Shadowjockey
 6:35.91 bacyril
 6:54.34 Mcuber5
 7:04.66 sigalig
 7:15.34 João Santos
 8:47.71 gavinz
 9:36.05 Lewis
12:36.10 Jacck
13:27.96 Jami Viljanen
 DNF MCuber
*Kilominx*(17)

 25.73 pd159
 26.83 hssandwich
 27.76 DGCubes
 33.20 Elf
 37.43 TSTwist
 39.34 bacyril
 45.37 Lewis
 50.29 the super cuber
 51.29 2017LAMB06
 55.12 sigalig
 1:00.17 João Santos
 1:06.25 CornerCutter
 1:17.70 Mike Hughey
 1:29.39 Shadowjockey
 1:38.38 TipsterTrickster
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF Jacck
*Skewb*(63)

 2.49 lejitcuber
 2.87 Carterk
 3.67 hssandwich
 3.71 TSTwist
 4.15 asacuber
 4.30 Isaac Lai
 4.35 pd159
 4.45 João Santos
 4.62 thecubingwizard
 4.99 DhruvA
 5.37 Marcus Siu
 5.41 epride17
 5.42 TipsterTrickster
 5.48 typo56
 5.76 ichcubegern
 5.78 DGCubes
 5.87 [email protected]
 6.09 therubikscombo
 6.14 2017LAMB06
 6.16 the super cuber
 6.25 Shadowjockey
 6.50 Elf
 6.68 Mollerz
 6.70 gavinz
 6.96 Allagos
 7.20 MartinN13
 7.49 bacyril
 7.50 weatherman223
 7.52 AidanNoogie
 7.70 turtwig
 7.73 sam596
 7.79 CornerCutter
 8.13 FastCubeMaster
 8.36 Dream Cubing
 8.43 MCuber
 8.75 Bogdan
 9.28 whatshisbucket
 9.77 CubeStack_Official
 9.93 leudcfa
 9.99 Mcuber5
 10.20 E-Cuber
 10.55 Bubbagrub
 11.61 neslingn
 11.93 theos
 11.97 Algy Cuber
 12.09 Lewis
 12.88 Undefined7
 13.07 PyraMaster
 13.42 sigalig
 14.30 Mikael weiss
 14.59 Michael Ruble
 15.63 PotatoesAreUs
 16.79 Jami Viljanen
 17.36 26doober
 17.59 jam66150
 17.86 NathanaelCubes
 18.45 Jacob Chambers
 19.02 Juan.Angel
 19.62 MatsBergsten
 20.07 SuperCuberYT
 22.71 Mike Hughey
 22.88 Sue Doenim
 27.14 Jacck
*Clock*(31)

 6.07 Mollerz
 6.22 sam596
 9.24 hssandwich
 9.49 MartinN13
 11.59 Mcuber5
 12.08 G2013
 12.35 pd159
 13.42 the super cuber
 14.94 ichcubegern
 15.79 DGCubes
 16.19 bacyril
 16.24 Edward4
 16.47 thecubingwizard
 16.51 Elf
 16.89 MCuber
 17.29 Shadowjockey
 20.76 TipsterTrickster
 21.12 sigalig
 21.28 João Santos
 21.46 Lewis
 21.51 gavinz
 22.00 weatherman223
 23.16 Mike Hughey
 24.94 Jacob Chambers
 26.90 tdm
 27.16 Jacck
 29.66 CornerCutter
 34.53 Jami Viljanen
 35.06 NathanaelCubes
 37.36 Michael Ruble
 DNF 2017LAMB06
*Pyraminx*(74)

 2.96 applezfall
 2.97 DGCubes
 3.11 hssandwich
 3.25 lejitcuber
 3.31 FastCubeMaster
 3.73 CornerCutter
 3.81 Isaac Lai
 3.99 T1_M0
 4.03 asacuber
 4.08 thecubingwizard
 4.34 TSTwist
 4.39 typo56
 4.47 MartinN13
 4.73 DhruvA
 5.17 G2013
 5.19 João Santos
 5.24 pd159
 5.28 the super cuber
 5.28 turtwig
 5.31 E-Cuber
 5.44 brunofclima
 5.62 Elf
 5.79 [email protected]
 6.08 bacyril
 6.10 Mcuber5
 6.27 MCuber
 6.28 Edward4
 6.29 Shadowjockey
 6.35 whatshisbucket
 6.37 Mollerz
 6.54 therubikscombo
 6.59 Keenan Johnson
 6.60 Lewis
 6.90 Dream Cubing
 7.09 NathanaelCubes
 7.18 Hydraboss
 7.74 speedcuber71
 7.89 Algy Cuber
 8.06 ExultantCarn
 8.22 Allagos
 8.29 24.7Cuber
 8.47 Marcus Siu
 8.73 Shantanu Wanivadekar
 9.22 ichcubegern
 9.25 AidanNoogie
 9.26 2017LAMB06
 9.45 gavinz
 9.54 Moonwink Cuber
 9.61 Juan.Angel
 9.77 Bertus
 9.93 Jami Viljanen
 9.93 sam596
 10.00 neslingn
 10.18 a3533
 10.57 PyraMaster
 10.76 Oatch
 11.60 sigalig
 12.00 weatherman223
 12.17 Echidnias
 12.56 CubeStack_Official
 12.65 Jacob Chambers
 12.83 Jacck
 13.04 Sue Doenim
 13.81 Undefined7
 13.91 PotatoesAreUs
 13.96 26doober
 14.06 theos
 14.31 Mike Hughey
 14.42 obelisk477
 16.11 WillyTheWizard
 17.13 Michael Ruble
 18.45 Mikael weiss
 19.19 SuperCuberYT
 27.94 CM Cubes
*Megaminx*(33)

 55.14 Elf
 56.54 thecubingwizard
 58.04 pd159
 1:05.44 GenTheThief
 1:14.63 Shadowjockey
 1:16.24 CubeStack_Official
 1:16.56 DGCubes
 1:18.33 ichcubegern
 1:22.80 the super cuber
 1:26.14 Mollerz
 1:27.39 Juan.Angel
 1:27.77 AidanNoogie
 1:30.85 Mcuber5
 1:32.89 brunofclima
 1:34.32 typo56
 1:34.75 bacyril
 1:44.80 João Santos
 1:56.94 turtwig
 1:58.80 MCuber
 1:59.48 Bogdan
 2:01.71 sigalig
 2:03.82 Marcus Siu
 2:05.45 Lewis
 2:20.12 gavinz
 2:25.51 leudcfa
 2:41.47 2017LAMB06
 2:52.59 PotatoesAreUs
 3:14.85 Jacck
 3:17.61 Mikael weiss
 3:22.61 Mike Hughey
 3:23.04 NathanaelCubes
 3:44.49 theos
 4:12.31 Ecuasamurai
*Square-1*(51)

 8.55 Carterk
 9.76 thecubingwizard
 10.01 Shadowjockey
 11.21 Raptor56
 11.27 lejitcuber
 12.18 speedcuber71
 12.30 Marcus Siu
 12.85 hssandwich
 12.97 Isaac Lai
 13.16 therubikscombo
 14.45 pd159
 16.15 ichcubegern
 16.19 Mollerz
 16.69 Competition Cuber
 16.78 applezfall
 16.97 sigalig
 18.57 AndrewRizo
 18.62 DGCubes
 20.56 turtwig
 21.24 Dream Cubing
 21.67 AidanNoogie
 22.18 the super cuber
 22.74 bacyril
 23.57 T1_M0
 24.11 Mcuber5
 24.65 Elf
 25.24 whatshisbucket
 25.26 typo56
 29.54 Algy Cuber
 30.95 TSTwist
 31.18 DhruvA
 32.75 2017LAMB06
 33.05 João Santos
 34.76 MCuber
 34.81 G2013
 38.57 Bubbagrub
 42.21 26doober
 42.35 Mike Hughey
 42.39 Sue Doenim
 45.73 Lewis
 46.14 Bogdan
 47.06 Aerospry
 50.77 Mikael weiss
 51.61 gavinz
 53.72 CornerCutter
 54.35 RyuKagamine
 54.38 gerzytet
 54.72 PotatoesAreUs
 1:22.17 Jacck
 1:34.52 leudcfa
 DNF Jami Viljanen
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(27)

23 obelisk477
23 ichcubegern
23 jaysammey777
25 theos
25 G2013
27 okayama
28 coldsun0630
31 Bogdan
31 DGCubes
32 Bubbagrub
32 Isaac Lai
33 sigalig
33 Jacck
34 Shadowjockey
35 typo56
38 Algy Cuber
38 Jami Viljanen
39 Mcuber5
42 Mike Hughey
45 the super cuber
49 2017LAMB06
50 João Santos
53 Mikael weiss
65 MCuber
68 NathanaelCubes
DNF  WillyTheWizard
DNF  Sue Doenim

*Contest results*

922 pd159
898 the super cuber
867 thecubingwizard
845 DGCubes
842 sigalig
819 ichcubegern
810 Shadowjockey
807 Elf
789 typo56
779 Mollerz
767 lejitcuber
712 G2013
670 Mcuber5
666 turtwig
639 Carterk
621 TSTwist
595 João Santos
586 bacyril
574 Dream Cubing
567 Khairur Rachim
535 DhruvA
520 AidanNoogie
519 Isaac Lai
510 asacuber
508 Marcus Siu
494 gavinz
470 2017LAMB06
468 Neel Gore
464 Bogdan
441 PeterH2N
431 Ethan Horspool
425 therubikscombo
400 PotatoesAreUs
395 MCuber
394 Mike Hughey
379 hssandwich
369 CornerCutter
369 [email protected]
368 T1_M0
352 speedcuber71
352 Jacck
332 sam596
327 Jscuber
326 Keenan Johnson
325 applezfall
296 ExultantCarn
271 tdm
270 brunofclima
269 E-Cuber
260 Lewis
255 Competition Cuber
255 Algy Cuber
250 epride17
249 MartinN13
238 CubeStack_Official
237 Allagos
227 obelisk477
227 leudcfa
227 AndrewRizo
226 26doober
223 Mikael weiss
222 Sue Doenim
217 FastCubeMaster
213 MatsBergsten
212 Keroma12
207 24.7Cuber
204 Jami Viljanen
200 Moonwink Cuber
195 theos
193 whatshisbucket
191 weatherman223
189 Aerospry
187 Deri Nata Wijaya
183 Jacob Chambers
182 Bertus
177 NathanaelCubes
172 a3533
167 Bubbagrub
150 TipsterTrickster
148 PyraMaster
146 Oatch
140 Legoball52
134 Juan.Angel
129 Edward4
127 neslingn
117 GenTheThief
116 leomannen
106 gerzytet
97 Hydraboss
90 xyzzy
90 WillyTheWizard
88 Moreno van Rooijen
84 One Wheel
79 brachistochrone
78 Michael Ruble
74 OJ Cubing
69 Shantanu Wanivadekar
62 Undefined7
59 SuperCuberYT
52 Raptor56
47 DumplingMaster
46 CubingRF
46 Echidnias
44 RyuKagamine
40 Ecuasamurai
40 Rubiksdude4144
38 mathwizard888
37 jaysammey777
32 okayama
31 coldsun0630
31 CM Cubes
30 hakatashi
29 XxEthan931xX
27 Luke Messer
27 Luc Koenders
26 Irfzwan
25 Danielle2308
19 ljackstar
19 Prashant Saran
18 jam66150
16 FIREFOX229
12 Bart Van Eynde
9 FireCuber
6 iwaru kitsune (iopfox)
5 dnguyen2204


----------



## applezfall (Dec 26, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Pyraminx*(74)
> 
> 2.96 applezfall
> 2.97 DGCubes


@DGCubes .01


----------



## Jacck (Dec 26, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Awesome! I've been making this a goal the last few week too
> So far this week is the closest I've gotten to getting not only no DNS results but also no DNFs. Sadly I DNFed 7bld and 5bld
> Let's race to first with no DNS/DNF!


Always nice to see, that there is someone much crazier then me 
I would perhaps try to do the other events when I once have a 6bld- and 7bld-success in one week (not this week: startet with a DNF in 6bld).
But definitely no race to "no DNS/DNF" - do you know what that would mean? OK, Mo3 on 5bld and 4bld but also no DNF for example in clock or 3x3x3 (imagine a single twisted corner).
I think that a valid score in each event would be a great thing for a start, but feel free to try more - maybe Killernerd24 will join the race


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

4th in 3x3 and 5th in Pyraminx  not bad


----------



## sigalig (Dec 26, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Always nice to see, that there is someone much crazier then me
> I would perhaps try to do the other events when I once have a 6bld- and 7bld-success in one week (not this week: startet with a DNF in 6bld).
> But definitely no race to "no DNS/DNF" - do you know what that would mean? OK, Mo3 on 5bld and 4bld but also no DNF for example in clock or 3x3x3 (imagine a single twisted corner).
> I think that a valid score in each event would be a great thing for a start, but feel free to try more - maybe Killernerd24 will join the race



Haha oh man..I didnt think about 4bld/5bld mo3  I guess i was mainly just going off of the results you're ranked by, which are singles for 4bld and 5bld. I'll go for the 4bld/5bld mo3 also, after getting no DNFs for ranks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Always nice to see, that there is someone much crazier then me
> I would perhaps try to do the other events when I once have a 6bld- and 7bld-success in one week (not this week: startet with a DNF in 6bld).
> But definitely no race to "no DNS/DNF" - do you know what that would mean? OK, Mo3 on 5bld and 4bld but also no DNF for example in clock or 3x3x3 (imagine a single twisted corner).
> I think that a valid score in each event would be a great thing for a start, but feel free to try more - maybe Killernerd24 will join the race


A very long time ago, I did manage this much:
https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showWeeks.php?week=11&year=2012
A valid result in every event (at the time). (This did have magic / master magic in place of the big relays, and there was no kilominx or mini-Guildford yet.)

I think I may have done it again somewhere else along the line, but it's still not very easy to search for it yet. I hope to add that to statistics sometime soon.

There was a time when I was going for a valid BLD result in every event - including megaminx, feet, and fewest moves.  I don't remember how close I got to achieving that, though.



sigalig said:


> Quick question: I realize you guys are in the process of making a lot of upgrades for the competition website, but is there any way at the moment to look at the best ever results in each event? It used to be an option on the results page but I can't find it anymore



I am working on this very hard right now. It is mostly functional but still needs a few fixes. I hope it will be available within the next week or so.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Dec 26, 2017)

Whaaa?


Jacck said:


> Indeed: your FMC-solution doesn't solve the cube.
> You can edit your results with "Manual entry".


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2017)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Whaaa?


It is clearly true that your submitted FMC solution did not solve the cube, which is one reason why it was changed to DNF. But it is also true that, if you're going to have a 20-move solution, it is not sufficient to say something like "Edge and corner building with some cfop and roux". You need to give a precise description of how you came to such a solution.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 26, 2017)

Too tired to make any fun this time. The cubicle gift card lottery: 125 competitors,
the winning number is 26, which means that the winner this week is *gavinz!*

*Congratulations!*


----------



## Jacck (Dec 27, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> A very long time ago, I did manage this much:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showWeeks.php?week=11&year=2012
> A valid result in every event (at the time). (This did have magic / master magic in place of the big relays, and there was no kilominx or mini-Guildford yet.)
> 
> I think I may have done it again somewhere else along the line, but it's still not very easy to search for it yet. I hope to add that to statistics sometime soon.


Well, I put your results-site in numbers and I found

41 times started in all 26 events in 2012 (19 straight: week 10 to 28), 20 times 25 with success, once with 26 successes (2012-11)
4 times started in all 26 events in 2014, twice 25 with success
14 times started in all 28 events in 2017, 3 times 27 with success

That is more than amazing!!!
(I feel a bit poor right now - like just entered the kindergarden )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 27, 2017)

And still you don't know all of it . If you go back a bit more (2008-2011) I think
Mike was even more diligent and doing all events rather often. It is possible
that you'll be able to search after that in the statistics in the (near) future, right
now you would have to check every weeks thread.


----------

